# Play movies on XBOX through PC



## Ehstii (Feb 24, 2008)

hey, im trying to figure out how to stream my movies from my PC to my xbox. i can do it with my mac via xbox360connect, but i want to be able to do it with my PC not my mac. ive looked around and they say you can only do it if you have windows media center edition. ive done this before with out media center edition, but i forget how

can someone please help me??


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

You can do it with ether media player 11 or zune's set up. just by going into settings. with media player 11 it will be under "devices" then with zune its Sharing. I'm not sure with the Media player if i'm right since I don't have it hooked anymore to my computer. But with the Zune Software its right there..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

Or here is from Xbox's mouth It self.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont like to brag but my whole house is on a wireless network 2 pcs and the 360 and the printer and the ds if that counts lol but i have the xbox connected and know what to do

what you need to do is either get media player 11 or you have it already then go to the library tab at the top of media player and go to media sharing the xbox 360 appears and so does all the other pcs go to the 360 and allow it also change the settings if need be or do this part last

you need to go to control panel on the pc and then network settings bit and check if the 360 is on the network dunno what to do for xp tho not used it in months

on the 360 dashboard itself i recommend getting the optional media update and using that coz it has support for divx xvid

you need to so to the system dash and go to network settings and then go to test media connection then computers in the system dash and i think thats it if it does not find your pc then i need more info to help

as for seeing videos go to videos on the media dash press x and choose the pc all videos must be stored in the video folder on the pc in my documents

i have vista so i can go to network thing in control panel and just use view full map to see exactly how my wireless network is like it comes up a diagram of the whole network with lines showing what is connected to what like router to gateway to xbox, router to pcs, printer to pc to router to pc

Wireless is so much easier than ethernet but you can use a router to connect the pc and xbox or a direct connection to the pc


----------

